# Krakens novice pics



## kraken (Aug 3, 2006)

Here is my unsexed Aphonopelma Waconum sling(I bought it as that)





Here is my unsexed Nhandu Chromatus Juvie





Here is my female Grammastola Rosea





And my new female Phormictopus Cancerides in her brand new home





And my unsexed Acanthoscurria Geniculata





And my crazy "swimming" Hystocrates Gigas in the act of swimming





More later...


----------



## chubfarm (Aug 3, 2006)

nice pics.and as for swimming just trying to beat the heat as well....lol


----------



## kraken (Aug 3, 2006)

*My few others*

Here is my A.Seemani female





Here is my female P.Murinus,she has 10" of substrate,and she built a web at the top :wall: 





Here is my B.Vagans sling





And here is my N.Colloratovillosum sling


----------



## Arietans (Aug 3, 2006)

Very nice collection. Good pictures.

Has that Hystocrates gigas got a diving cap?


----------



## outkast7053 (Aug 3, 2006)

Nice collection, keep the picts coming


----------



## king7 (Aug 3, 2006)

nice T's and great pis thanksfor sharing


----------



## kraken (Aug 4, 2006)

*Here's more*

This is my N.Colloratovillosum female, big girl!





and my P.Cancerides sling





My A.Anax female





more to come..


----------



## Mattyb (Aug 5, 2006)

Very nice pics. Better than i can do lol.


-Matty


----------



## kraken (Aug 8, 2006)

*My new A.Chalcodes*

Just got an Aphonopelma Chalcodes,should(I hope) be female


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Aug 9, 2006)

Great pics! Very nice collection!


----------



## syndicate (Aug 9, 2006)

whats the legspan on that nhandu color.


----------



## kraken (Aug 9, 2006)

I tried getting it when I took that pic,but she was REALLY not into it and she let me know it,but I would say leg to leg 7" or more.She really is a monster.


----------



## kraken (Aug 19, 2006)

*New ones*

Here is my WC(tanzanian) P.Murinus female,rare shot out of her burrow





And here is my WC P. Lugardi female,waiting for dinner(she is VORACIOUS!!!)


----------



## xgrafcorex (Aug 19, 2006)

nice pictures.   how big is that vagans sling??  mine is over 3" in legspan and the carapace is still not that dark


----------



## Nathan` (Aug 19, 2006)

Very nice t's. There are soooo many that I want, but I have to convinve my gf first.  We've got a little one on the way, so she's concerned about having too many.  Yeah, like there's such a thing as too many ;P


----------



## kraken (Aug 26, 2006)

Here is my new female N. Chromatus ,she's a hair kicker!





and here is my new female G.Aureostriata~ she is a mean a$$ T!! She tagged me good changing her into her new cage- first time ever getting bit!





and here is my  new female H. Maculatum, she is Wc and seriously skinny,but she is eating very good and will be plump in no time!


----------



## Andros666 (Aug 26, 2006)

Aphonopelma Chalcodes is beautiful !!


----------



## PA7R1CK (Aug 26, 2006)

Very nice collection. I enjoyed the pictures:clap:


----------



## kraken (Aug 26, 2006)

xgrafcorex said:
			
		

> nice pictures.   how big is that vagans sling??  mine is over 3" in legspan and the carapace is still not that dark


That one is 1"+,I think its male,will know on the next moult if its good!v   And thanks everyone!


----------



## Endora (Aug 26, 2006)

I thought you said these were novice pics. I thought they were really good. You have a very georgous collection. That H. Maculatum is absolutly beautiful. I think that that is what is missing i my collection right now.  
Thanks for the idea, my boyfirend will LOVE YOU !!


----------

